# Amquel Plus



## Raptorsucks1987 (Jan 15, 2004)

I bought some Amquel plus for my 3 rdb's because the nitrite level is always wicked high. I have to do a water change every 3 or 4 days because it's so high someone said that Amquel messes up the cycle so should I use it so I don't hurt them


----------



## Raptorsucks1987 (Jan 15, 2004)

does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

How old is your tank ? is it cycled ? and if it is,you need to check your filters,one may be broke,cuz high nitrITE is only caused by lack of filtration,or over feeding,or rotting food in a established aquarium.You said you do regular water changes,are you treating the water ?.........


----------



## Raptorsucks1987 (Jan 15, 2004)

no its not cycled ive had it for about 2 weeks and its a brand new filter 20-40 gallon filter and they eat like 2, 3 times a day and i just cleaned the gravel so i don't see why its getting so high


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Why didnt you wait grasshopper? Pm Don h only he can help you now.
Good luck!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling

And the chem your useing will help the toxic effect of the cycle not be as bad to the fish ,but will only slow down the time it takes to complete the cycle, i would get some bio-spira if possible.And don't vac the rocks,just remove any left over food,and slow down the feeding,the reason it is that high is cuz your in a spike,normal,any other input for this........


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling
> 
> And the chem your useing will help the toxic effect of the cycle not be as bad to the fish ,but will only slow down the time it takes to complete the cycle, i would get some bio-spira if possible.And don't vac the rocks,just remove any left over food,and slow down the feeding,the reason it is that high is cuz your in a spike,normal,any other input for this........


 well said, i spent months and months trying to cycle one measely 30g tank, i had my ps in there and i was adding chemical after chemical to de toxify ammonias and nitrites, it never cycled, its been like 5 months. so now i just bought a new tank 100g added 30 feeders and bio spira and now am expecting it to be fully cycled within 4-5 days, ammonia stage has passed, i havent touched it just let it ride out, its been fine. all those chemicals just mess with the cycle in my opinion, i used to swear by them but no more.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling
> 
> And the chem your useing will help the toxic effect of the cycle not be as bad to the fish ,but will only slow down the time it takes to complete the cycle, i would get some bio-spira if possible.And don't vac the rocks,just remove any left over food,and slow down the feeding,the reason it is that high is cuz your in a spike,normal,any other input for this........











and see if you can steal someone's old filter media and stick it in your filter. That will help.


----------



## Raptorsucks1987 (Jan 15, 2004)

I didn't add the amquel plus i was just wondering if I should or just wait it out. and should i just keep talkin out like 25% of the water when it gets high?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

:rock: I suck huh?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I suck huh?










that sucks! I sure hope he didnt make that name for you.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I noticed that too :sad:


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Some salt would be a good idea.









Check this if you haven't:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/default.php?id=salt


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

it works


----------

